# YOUR UD Collection :)



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello all you makeup loving ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just wondering how many of you are into urban decay and what you all own from the line

I have:
24/7 Pencils in 1999, Gunmetal, and Lust
Deluxe Shadow in Ransom and Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glitter Eye Gel in Arena
Urban Arsenal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyeshadow Ammo Box
Nail Enamel in Brick House
Joe Glow Scrub
Marshmallow Body Powder
Gash Lip Gunk

In the past I have also had their eyeshadow boxes, face cases, and hot boxes. Oh, and I loved their cream eyeshadow as a base!

Also, what are your favs? Mine is the 24/7 pencil!


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 20, 2007)

I *totally* lament the d/c of those cream eyeshadows. "Gotham" cream eyeshadow was my all time favourite base for glitter "discoball" eyelids, and also made a foolproof intensely black "mod" eye. I even used the stuff as liner for a while when my eyes went stoopid sensitive to any liquid eyeliner I tried, the cream shadow was the only thing that I got away with....

My current collection is small but I used to have loads of UD:-

- Rockstar Face Case - I only use the Asphyxia and Hotpants eyeshadows, most everything else is used up now....

- Covet 24/7 liner pencil (peacock green)

- Mullet green glitter liner - recent acquisition and I'm lovin' it

- eyeshadows in "Vert" (a really unusual irridescent emerald), "Kiss" (sparkly silky pink) and "Pallor" (I think this also is d/c, it's the world's most beautiful metallic purple eyeshadow, the only purple shadow that really "pops" on me for some reason)

- lipgunks in "Gash" (dark pinky red) and "Shotgun" (metallic mauve) - probably my two all-time favourite lipglosses ever, by any brand. I'm more of a lipstick girl these days and don't really wear gloss, but I still have these two and do wear them. They are both very pigmented and metallic, not all of the lipgunks are even half as good.

- XXX Shine lipgloss in "Carney" (shimmery peachy pink) and "Guys Love Betsey" (transparent red). They're OK, but nothing to get excited about IMHO.... just minty flavoured lipgloss.

I also lament the d/c of all the early metal face cases (can't bring myself to get so enthusiastic about those cardboardy ones), the Pleather pencils, and the Lip Tattoos. I got sooo frustrated with UD, they seemed to get rid of almost everything I really liked....


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW....

I only have:

24/7 Glide On Pencils in: Covet, Lust, Zero, Deviant, Lucky, Bourbon
Cream Eyeshadows in: Knee High and Go Army (thanks, deathcabber)
Eyeshadow in: Chopper, Grafitti (Deluxe), Underground (Deluxe)
Lube In A Tube: LA, Miami, Chicago, NY
Shot O Gloss: Mai Tai & Pina Colada
and a couple tubes of UDPP, ofcourse

I found my lip stuff at TJ MAXX!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahh yes! I love UD too! 24-7 Pencils ROCK. 
How do you like RANSOME e/s? Is it a nice rich purple or more blue toned?
I have 24-7 pencils in:zero,electric,honey,baked,deviant
body powders:red hot,marshmallow,caramel,mai tai
primer potion
lip gunk: biker and tart
heavy metal glitter eye gel in power ballad
ultraglide in heavy
surreal skin mineral makeup-dont like this though it looks orange and its the lightest color
face cases:gypsy den,bad girl, rockstar,sideshow
deluxe e/s:zero,honey,shag,scratch
regular e/s:maui wowie,midnight cowboy,YDK

I think I have more but I can't think of everything off the top of my head.Yes I love UD allmost as much as MAC!


----------



## iLust (Feb 20, 2007)

Urban Decay is my fave! There used to be an Urban Decay/Hard Candy outlet near my house, and they closed down a few months ago. I was really bummed about that, and I haven't updated my collection in a while.

I currently own:

Lip Gunk in Tart
XXX Shine Gloss in ID
Primer Potion
24/7 Glide on eye pencil in Zero and Covet
Smoke Out Eye Pencil
Cream Shadow in Purple Haze
Ammo Shadow Box (Smog, Maui Wowie, Mildew, Shattered, Oil Slick, Polyester Bride, Last Call, Grifter, Chopper, Sin)
Regular Eyeshadows: Lust, Pallor, Lounge, Vert, Acid Rain, X, YDK, Last Call, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Fluorescent, Half Baked

The 2 UD products that I definitely use the most are the Primer Potion (I'm almost out, and broke, and starting to freak out) and Sin eyeshadow (The perfect pinky champagne wash on me)


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, i'm a big big fan of UD, i like better than MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have : 

e/s - In casual : lounge, smog, baked, urb, kiss, shotgun, YDK, cherry, X, midnight cowboy rides again. In deluxe : honey. In crème : knee-high. In pallette : Skull box and Sell-Out.

Big fatty mascara, 24-7 glide "Covet", Primer Potion, Eyeliner "Air Guitar"

Lips : Lip Envy "Envious" and "Greedy"
        Lip gunk "Kiss" and "Cherry"
        XXX shine lip gloss "Quickie"
        Sparkler Pen "Firecracker"
        mini XXX slick "Wicked", "Sin" and "Carney"

Foundation liquid and mineral in "Illusion" both and a body powder in "marshmallow".

Euh my fave ?  One choice is hard ... euh ... the PP but i love the "X", the sparkler pen, the 24-7 glide and the lip envy. In reality, i love all my collect and i want more ^^


----------



## bottleblack (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been straying from MAC lately and dabbling in UD - they really have some nice products. So far I've got:
UDPP
24-7 liner in 'Covet'
heavy metal glitter liner in 'Baked'
shadows: SWF, Vert, Half-Baked
mini XXX gloss in "Guys <3 Betsey"

I really love everything I've gotten so far, so hopefully my collection will really grow. I LOVE the 24-7 Liners.


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

The primer potion 
Liquid Eyeliner in Soot
But I love them both.
I want more UD so bad


----------



## juicyaddict (Feb 23, 2007)

UDPP
shadowbox that has the lace sorta cover (but I think the latest one shadowbox has the best colors)
XXX gloss in Carney (love the plumping action)
Deluxe shadow in Zero (the best black)
UD concealer
Green and Purple 24/7 eyeliner
Eyeshadows in Sin, X, YDK, Mildew


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

I will admit that recently I am beginning to favour Urban Decay as my favourite MU line. I don't have that much but here goes

1x 24/7 glide on Eye pencil in Zero

1x Lip Gunk in Cherry (ADORE this!)

1x Primer Potion

1x Eyeshadow Ammo Pallete 

Yeah, not much but I have kind of just discovered how good UD are! The gunk is like my favouite gloss ever- it lasts more than any I've tried before and that colour is gorgeous. Also I think I would have more shadows, but the Ammo pallete gives me enough as it is! Right now I'm thinking about buying an Ultraglide gloss in Video, and maybe one of those 'lip ink' pens just to see what they are like.

Oh, and i will let you guys into a little secret of mine. I live in Scotland and I guess you guys are in America, but check out this site for discon. UD products at knockdown prices. They ship to the states. In case your wondering, they are so cheap because they have damaged boxes or basically because they are discontinued. They have a few pleather pencils right now. I guess the postage for you guys might not make it so cheap, but it is worth a look if your interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.fragrancedirect.co.uk/home.php


Just go to cosmetics-Urban Decay.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 26, 2007)

i love urban decay. :]  i definitely have more mac makeup, but my urban decay collection is -slowly- growing!
i have:
deluxe e/s in honey, peace, fishnet, graffiti, heat
e/s in shattered, last call, big bang [d/ced now, i think]
lip gunk in burn out
ultraglide l/g in heat
big fatty mascara
wonder brush
and of course, primer potion.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 2, 2007)

I love Urban Decay!... more than MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Urban Decay shadows are what got me into the makeup obsession! I need to start saving money so I can collect them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I only have:
Primer Potion
*Shadows:* Baked, Twice Baked, Shotgun, Chopper, Crash, Last Call, Sin, Mildew, Smog, X, Polyester Bride, Mary Jane, Speed, Vert, Green Goddess, Kiddie Pool, Hotpants, Goddess, El Dorado, Grifter, Shattered, Envy, Uzi, Asphyxia, Flipside, Acid Rain, Strip
*Shadows Deluxe:* Peace, Grafitti
*Brush:* Shadow Brush, Blush Brush, Wonder Brush, Blender Brush, Crease Brush, Powder Brush, Angle Brush
*Lips:* Uzi XXX lip gloss


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 3, 2007)

i agree w/ above! ud is my absolute favorite (although i dont own alot)
I havee 24/7 pencil in lust, eyeshadows in grifter, purple haze, grind, acid rain, midnight cowgirl, and mildew. Also heavy metal glitter liner in the plain one.


----------



## raquel13 (Mar 4, 2007)

UD eyeshadows are my absolute favorites. I have (ready for this?):

Zero
Vapor
Chains
Mildew
Green Goddess
Urb
Graffiti
Vert
Acid Rain
Peace
Shattered
Picadilly
Kiddie Pool
Mary Jane
Asphyxia
Road Stripe
Stalker
Crash
Fishnet
Last Call
Gash
Sting
Big Bang
Hotpants
Shot Gun
Cherry
X
Honey
Rust
Snow
Half Baked
Blunt
Twiced Baked
Roach
Lounge
Smog
YDK
Sin
Underground
Shag
Scratch
Underground
Ransom

I also have UPDD (of course!) and the following 24/7s:

1999
Baked
Covet
Deviant
Electric
Honey
Lucky
Lust
Zero


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 4, 2007)

UD is quickly becoming my new love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have little, but it's going to be a growing collection: 

UDPP (of course) 
Deluxe eyeshadows in Graffiti and Fishnet 

I'm hoping to pick up a couple of more things when I go back to Sephora.


----------



## Michelle3 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have ALL of the Deluxe shadows and eye primer of course! 

=)


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 10, 2007)

I have:

Primer Potion
Blush in X& Paranoid
Glitter Gel in Disco Inferno
Eyeshadow in Baked, Snow, YDK, Shattered, Strip, Sin, Asphyxia, Hotpants, Blunt, Acid Rain, Lounge, Smog, Half Baked, X, Green Goddess, Chains, Envy, Lust, Roadstripe, Maui Wowie, Speed, Uzi, Midnight Cowgirl, Shotgun, Oil Slick, Polyester Bride, Grind, Chopper, Grifter, Midnight Cowboy,& Crash 
Deluxe Eyeshadow in Honey& Underground
Threesome Eyeshadow Trio in Haze
24/7 Glide On Eye Pencil in Honey, Baked,& Dime
Lipstick in SWF, Chaos, ABC Gum,& Lounge
XXX Gloss in ID, Love Junkie, Ozone, Disco Inferno, Carney, Baked, Heatherette,& Ozone
UltraGlide Lipgloss in Quiver
XXX Slick Gloss in Carney
Lip Gunk in Hot Pants, Paranoid, Asphyxia, Tart, Buzzkill, Biker, Burn Out, Wallflower, S&M, Shotgun,& AC/DC
Big Fatty Lip Plumper
Body Powder in Peppermint, Marshmallow, Gimlet, Champagne, Cherry Lemonade,& Blackberry
Nail Polish in Gash, X, Burnout,& Fluorescent


----------



## jenn2 (Apr 6, 2007)

I need more UD eyeshadows, I love them!
I also need to get around to buying the Primer Potion.
This is my collection so far: 
- Chopper
- X
- Baked
- Smog
- Grifter
- Blunt 
- Cherry
- Hotpants

I have a whole list of products I want, I just have to wait until payday!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 6, 2007)

I have:

Shadows:
Hotpants
Vert
Mildew
Green Goddess
Asphyxia
Last Call
Adore
Fishnet
Graffiti

24/7 in Zero

Primer Potion

I'm wanting Ransom, Flipside, & Flash

MAC is my #1, but UD's got some great colors and I couldn't live without my PP!!


----------



## tracie (Apr 6, 2007)

24/7 pencils in covet, deviant, electric, and lust
deluxe shadows in graffiti, peace, scratch, & underground
xxx gloss in ozone, carney, and quickie
sparkler pen in flare
lip gunk in swf
regular shadows in acid rain, ac/dc, asphyxia, baked, blunt, chopper, crash, envy, goddess, green goddess, grifter, half baked, hotpants, kiddie pool, last call, lounge, midnight cowboy rides again, mildew, purple haze, shattered, sin, smog, speed, stalker, urb, uzi, vapor, vert, x, & ydk 
cream shadow in purple haze
primer potion..but its basically out
heavy metal liner in headbanger, used to have air guitar and mullet 
afterglow blush in quickie
surreal skin mineral makeup in dream
flavored body powder in peppermint
and the wonder brush, brow brush, shadow brush, powder brush, crease brush, blush brush, and blender brush.


----------



## solardame (Apr 10, 2007)

Just started getting into Urban Decay and finding out that it *is *better than MAC!

Primer Potion
24/7 Gunmetal
24/7 Lucky
Twice Baked e/s
YDK e/s 
and
Ammo palette - worth every penny!


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a SLEW of UD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It was my favorite line prior to mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Some of my bits:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...Picture006.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...Picture005.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...Picture004.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...cture011-2.jpg

Also can't go without UD primer!  MUST have in my book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have the newest Deluxe Shadows colors.   Majority of the 24/7 liners, all the flavored body powders, etc....

I'm shocked to say my MAC collection is outbeating my UD collection lately hehe!

But that's only because MAC releases so much more!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 30, 2007)

I just recently got Peace, Flipside, and Flash. LOVE them all. There are no MAC shadows like these!


----------



## redjellybeans (May 4, 2007)

I live in Sydney & hadn't even heard of this brand before joining this site. By chance last week I walked into this shop & found some of their products. I bought 2 eyeshadows & loved them. They were sooo cheap (AU $10.00). Anyway I went back & let's just say I bought all the different colours they had. So here it is. My collection: 

Eyeshadows: 
- Blunt
- Crash
- Urb
-Midnight Cowgirl
- chopper 
- smog
- twice baked
-last call
-sin
- lounge
-shotgun
-Acid rain
-Roach
-SWF
-Mildew

Cream eyeshadows:
- midnight cowboy
-shag
-dazed 
-knee high

I also got the eyeshadow pallete (with the skull on it)

And of course UDPP. 

Now i'm just deciding to depot or not!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 4, 2007)

i only own their primer potion.


----------



## Ralen81 (Jul 18, 2007)

I've got:

*Eyeshadows*:
adore
fishnet
grafitti
shag
scratch
underground
sting
heat
peace
honey
asphyxia
baked
half baked
twice baked
vert 
shattered
X
YDK
envy
flash
flipside
gash
lounge
kiddie pool
maui wowie
midnight cowboy
rust
stalker
cash
maybe one or two more that I'm forgetting

*24/7 Liners*:
baked
covet
honey
lucky
zero
*
Lip Gunk*:
burn out
cherry
shot gun
YDK
another pink one that the label wore off

*Lipstick*:
Cash
graffiti

*Afterglow Blush*:
Quickie
Fetish

And Primer Potion, of course.

What can I say?  I love UD!!


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

I have primer potion
deluxe e/s in graffiti
24/7 in covet
and xxx gloss is carney


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 21, 2007)

*i have a collecting compulsion with these ....*
mildew
chains
baked
 half baked
 twice baked
 urb
stray dog
 shattered
 X
 flipside
 maui wowie
 midnight cowboy
midnight cowboy rides again
midnight cowgirl
 cash
grifter
sin
swf
kiss
shotgun
smog
green goddess
uzi
.... i hope i didnt forget any









(i dont remember if i bought any more since i took these pics though... possbily Uzi and Stray Dog came after these pics.
i also depotted all of them since too!)

i have stocks of UDPP like theyre gonna disappear or something lol

i used to have a nice collection of the lip gunks, but that was yearrrrrrs ago and i have long since chucked them


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 21, 2007)

I only have PP and deluxe e/s in adore


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't have too much...

I have the liquid liner in Soot
And their brushes.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Jul 30, 2007)

I cleaned out every area TJ Maxx this past fall... I went to about 4 or 5 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what I got:

Pencils in Rubber and Asphyxia
All the creme es
2 boxes ea of powder in Peppermint, Cinnamon, and Caramel (my man LOVES these damn things!)
All the lube in a tubes
The little holiday set of mini pot glosses- carney, gash, and a clear one
A few es singles, but mostly I work out of the palettes, es ammo box







Then I've also got the Ammo palette and one of the metal face cases,
two 24/7s, and UDPP.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Great stuff especially with pictures!

I have a couple of Heavy Metal liners, 24/7 pencil in Deviant and the black liquid liner.


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool thread as I'm obsessed with UD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My collection includes:































More: Skull Shadow Box, PP, XXX Shine Lipgloss in Baked, Lip Gunk in Twisted, Bad Girl Face Case and X (the blush).


----------



## Saira (Aug 19, 2007)

Primer Potion

Eyeshadows - Twice Baked, YDK, X, Hotpants, Sellout & Midnight Cowgirl
Plus the Ammo box containing Smog, Maui Wowie, Mildew, Shattered, Oil Slick, Polyester Bride, Last Call, Grifter, Chopper & Sin

That's all, but I only started my collection just over a month ago!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2007)

Sadly, I ran out of UDPP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only other UD items I have are Midnight Cowboy Rides Again e/s, Flipside e/s, Guys Love Betsey XXX shine gloss and Carney XXX shine gloss.


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 19, 2007)

how's the color payoff on their e/s compared to mac's?


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 19, 2007)

UD has GREAT color payoff, the only problem is so many of the e/s are shimmery or glittery. I have not tried the new matte ones but if the texture and wear is as good as the originals, then I would use them for sure.


----------



## choseck (Aug 19, 2007)

Lets see..  I guess I mainly have UD shadows.  I have a few of the XXX shine glosses and I have three of the flavored shimmer powders.  And I think another lipgloss of some sort..

For shadows I have:
*
Midnight Cowboy
Midnight Cowboy rides again
Midnight Cowgirl
Blunt
Pallor
Grifter
Maui Wowie
Lounge
YDK
Hot Pants
Polyester Bride
Urb
Chopper
Strip
Grind
Sin
Green Goddess
Shattered
X
Last Call
Cherry
Honey (deluxe)
Scratch (deluxe)
*

I think I have a few more, but I can't think of them and/or find them.  I really do like them though!

I also have a glitter liner.

I want to try the 24/7 liners and get more of the deluxe shadows.  Right now I'm in a 'cheap makeup' mode (Wet N Wild is seriously AMAZING!!!  Between UD and MAC, I can't afford everything I want.  I think every paycheck I should treat myself to something.  You can never have too much eyeshadow.


----------



## lcristina (Mar 22, 2008)

Primer Potion (A must have!)

Deluxe Shadows:
Graffiti
Peace
Fishnet
Sting

Regular Shadows
Grifter
Half Baked

Foreshadow Palette (Love Love Love it!)

Ultra Glide Lipgloss in Video

And a wonderful wonderful Wonder Brush.


----------



## mince (Apr 7, 2008)

I just purchased my 1st UD product - the Shadow Box in Ammo (love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and ordered Primer Potion from Sephora yesterday.


----------



## Retrodiva (Apr 14, 2008)

UD is one of my favorite brands. 

Eyeshadow:
Midnight Cowboy
Green Goddess
Shattered
Sin

24/7 Pencils:
Bourbon
Deviant

Gingerbread body powder

Lip Envy Lip Stain


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm interested in Lounge & Roach - but I want to know what you guys think of those colors? *any color descriptions* would be appreciated TIA


----------



## KikiB (Apr 15, 2008)

I am a HUGE UD fan-I really got into it before MAC and it's nice because sometimes the ULTA at my mall gives us coupons...which is good for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





24/7 liners:
Electric
Dime

Single shadows:
Eldorado
Jones (it's a dupe for Lancome Candid which is one of my three favourite e/s of all time)

Heavy Metal liners:
Spandex
Headbanger

Heavy Metal Gel:
Power Ballad

Plus various sets:
Deluxe shadow box (I believe all the deluxe ones but Heat, Spark, and Adore)
Midnight Cowboy set (Midnight Cowboy Rides Again e/s, special Midnight Cowboy Heavy Metal liner, mini 24/7 pencil in Bourbon, and primer potion)
24/7 liner set (minis of Electric, Lust, Covet, Lucky, Zero)


----------



## Miss Diamonte (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi redjellybeans,

hope you doin well, I live in Sydney too, and I was wondering if you could please let me know where that shop was? I have been wanting to buy some UD products as well....

thanks


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't got much:
24/7 Glider Eye Pencil 
Heavy Metal Liner
Big Fatty Mascara
UDPP

I've vowed myself not to open the mascara and UDPP yet as I'm trying to use up all my sets from christmas so I can start on my MAC collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I'm interested in Lounge & Roach - but I want to know what you guys think of those colors? *any color descriptions* would be appreciated TIA_

 
Lounge is kind of reddish on me at times; I don't know why. I love the shimmer and love pairing it with a shimmery green (I think I use Mildew) to enhance it.

If I want Lounge to appear more brow, I layer it over a brown eyeshadow. I might swatch and photograph my UD soon


----------



## lizzifuss (Apr 16, 2008)

UDPP
tranforming potion (which i love with deluxe e/s)
deluxe e/s: adore, honey, ransom, fishnet, and graffiti
regular e/s in midnight cowboy rides again and flipside
liquid liner in acid rain

i'm not one for colored liners...but i just had to have acid rain, it was just so green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and the wonderbrush.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 16, 2008)

Their glitter liners are the sh%t! I love 'em even more than Too Faced ones. I'm REALLY wanting their e/s in Honey...it is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

Not much, but what I have, I lOVE!
UDPP (It ROCKS!!)
24/7 Glide On pencil in Zero.
Skyscraper mascara (black).


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 29, 2008)

... its actually easier for me to list which shadows i DONT have hahA


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 29, 2008)

My humble collection:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shadows*
	Scratch (Deluxe)
  	Heat (Deluxe)
  	Honey (Deluxe)
  	Ruthless (Deluxe)
  	Underground (Deluxe)
	Blaze
  	Cult (Matte)
  	Illegal (Matte)
  	Dashiki
  	Ecstasy
  	Hotpants
	Jones
	Naked (Matte)
  	Perversion (Matte)
	Revolver (Matte)
	Roach
	Rush
  	Shag
  	Sin
	Smog
	Stray Dog
	Vert
  	Woodstock
	X
	Secret Service (Matte)

*Cream Eyeshadow*
  	Suburbia
  	Whipped

*Loose Pigment*
  	Baked
  	Protest
  	Asphyxia
  	Shag
  	X
  	Rockstar
  	Smog

*24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencil*
  	Delinquent
  	Clinic

*24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencils*
  	1999
	Baked
	Bourbon
	Covet
  	Flipside
  	Gunmetal
  	Lucky
  	Mildew
  	Ransom
	Rockstar
	Stash
  	Underground
  	Whiskey/Zero (dual pencil)
  	Zero

*24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Set*
  	Electric

*24/7 Glide-On Lip Pencils*
  	Envious
  	Heavy
  	Ozone


 *Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color*
 				 					Adrenaline

 
*Liquid Liner*
  	Smog
  	Minx

*Eye Palettes*
  	Show Pony
  	Book of Shadows III
  	Original Naked Palette

	Big Fatty Mascara in Black Cherry

	UD is the only other line that I've got "a thang" for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their eye products!


----------



## frappelattes (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh man! I only have their Ammo Shadow Box and Air Guitar glitter eyeliner. Oh, and some loose glitter. Primer Potion is a given. I want so much more!


I actually did a tutorial here using the Primer Potion and Ammo Shadow Box. Everyone's telling me I use too much Primer Potion but I only use it for special occasions and that's how I like it:

Urban Decay Primer Potion Review / Tutorial Video » Frappelattes » Makeup, Fitness, Style Tips


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the Deluxe Shadow palette
The Ammo palette
Vert e/s
24/7 liner in Deviant
PP

I think that's all, but I have a feeling I'm forgetting something.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 2, 2008)

I've got:
Deluxe Shadow palette, which is brilliant, all the colours are really wearable and easy to apply
Another palette with Midnight Cowboy, Oil Slick, Flipside and a brown colour in it, it's nice but not as nice as the deluxe one
The lip duo that's like dog tags on a chain, it's got two colours the reddish one is lovely! 
Dime 24/7 liner
Honey 24/7 liner
Primer Potion <3
Vert e/s 
Midnight Cowboy Rides Again e/s, probably my favourite UD e/s, it's less glittery than Midnight Cowboy
Mullet glitter liner <3
Midnight Cowboy glitter liner

I think that's all


----------



## clamster (Jul 6, 2008)

Primer Potion (the best e/s base!!)
De-slick (a great blot powder)
XXX shine lipgloss
Liquid e/l in smog
Skull shadow box 
Deluxe shadow box
5 mini 24/7 glide on pencils
1 fullsize covet 24/7 
several lip gunks
full size e/s:
Asphyxia
purple haze
perversion
mildew
chopper
oil slick


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 11, 2008)

ahh unfortunately I don't have much from UD. i think its a little pricier than MAC (big fatty mascara is $19 compared to MAC plushblack which costs $11-12!)

But I do have the UD Ammo palette and UDPP lol.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a few things but I mostly use the Urban Ammo Palette (I have 2) and of course, UDPP... That I use everyday. The other stuff just gets used occasionally. I few single eye shadows, another palette and Heatherette lip gloss.


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Urban Decay was my first non-drugstore makeup that I got into, so while my MAC collection is still tiny, I have a bit more Urban Decay.

UDPP
Oil Slick Eyeshadow
Gash Eyeshadow
Gash Lipstick (kind of old, but still usable)
Gash Nailpolish (which is old, goopy and not usable, but I'm planning to try nail polish thinner on it!)
Pleather Pencil in Rubber
Ink lip stain in Spank
Big Fatty Lip Plumper (the deluxe sample size for now)
24/7 Liner in Zero
24/7 Liner in Lust
Smoke Out eyeliner
Brow Beater pencil
Blush in X
Ammo eye palette
Cream eyeshadow in Midnight Cowboy*
Cream eyeshadow in Moonshine*
XXX slick set of 3 mini glosses in Zip, Gash & Carney*

*these were bought for cheap at TJ Maxx!

WOW! I didn't realize I had so much until I wrote it all out!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 21, 2008)

I just recently started getting into buying "expensive" makerup and UD is by far my favortie so far! i dont have much but i have

UDPP (of course)
Flash e/s
Asphyxia e/s
Scratch Deluxe e/s
Heat Deluxe e/s
Deluxe eyeshadow pallette

thats it. At my Sephora they dont have all the products, mostly just stuff for eyes, so thats all i have. I dont care for their mascara as i really only like black also, and i dont like colored eyeliners so i dont have any of those either. 
I told everyone i only want gift cards to Sephora for my bday lol so i can get more UD!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 21, 2008)

my small stash:

primer potion
chronic eyeshadow (matte)
narcotic eyeshadow (matte)
peace eyeshadow (deluxe)
grafitti eyeshadow (deluxe)
flipside eyeshadow
shattered eyeshadow


----------



## just0lovely (Sep 10, 2008)

I just recently became an eyeshadow addict =X  After trying one of the eyeshadow palettes, I had to try more!  So far I have:

Ammo eye palette
Deluxe shadow box
Wallpaper eye palette
24/7 eyeliner in zero
UD Primer Potion
XXX Shine lip gloss in earney
'Roach' eyeshadow
'Half Baked' eyeshadow
And hopefully soon: the UD Book of Shadows and the UD Sustainable Shadow Box


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to own a little lip pallet from UD, but that was like 5 years ago.

I own two UDPP *shrugs*


----------



## cetati (Sep 12, 2008)

UDPP 

24/7 pencils:
eyes: baked, zero, 1999
lips: naked
concealer

I think that's it.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's my collection!











I have a full-size and a mini-size UDPP, 
eyeshadow boxes in Wallpaper and Ammo, 
eyeshadows in Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Hotpants, and Sellout, 
Deluxe eyeshadows in Ransom, Heat, Scratch, and Sting,
Heavy Metal Glitter liner in Midnight Cowboy,
and... 24/7 eyeliners in Covet, Electric, Lust, Bourbon, Lucky, Zero x2, Gunmetal, Yeyo, Stash, Deviant, and 1999!

I also have a Big Fatty Colored Mascara in Electric Blue.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

^ i actually thought that was just 1 picture and was so shocked at the gigantic eyeshadows at the bottom til i realised it was a close up of the ones in the first picture...lol


----------



## Rennah (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_^ i actually thought that was just 1 picture and was so shocked at the gigantic eyeshadows at the bottom til i realised it was a close up of the ones in the first picture...lol_

 
lol!
I separated the pics a bit...


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

lol yeah that makes more sense now! Nice collection btw..i am so annoyed i can't seem to get hold of any UD stuff here anymore. They used to sell it at my locals boots store but for some reason they got rid of it and now i can't find it ANYWHERE. argh.


----------



## oriGINAl (Sep 20, 2008)

These pics show alot of my collection, though it is always growing. Not shown are my XXX Slick glosses, lipgunks & XXX Shine Cooling glosses. Also their flavored body powders. I love this topic!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 21, 2008)

That's a really smart way of storing your eyeshadows. I kind of wish I didn't get rid of the boxes now


----------



## just0lovely (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW impressive e/s collection! Love it!  I just got the sustainable shadow box. =D  can't wait to try it out


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 1, 2008)

Hope you love your purchase! My collection is always growing. Their shadows are my favorite!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2008)

How interesting.  You store everything in its box.


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought I would post some updated pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving the new holiday stuff!


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't have much in my UD collection.
I have UDPP (obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Wallpaper eyeshadow palette (the one on the left in Rennah's picture)
6 x Heavy Metal glitter eyeliners (2 pink, 2 silver and 2 gold - not sure of the names but they came in a set, and I had two for Christmas)
'Shotgun' eyeshadow
'Maui Wowie' eyeshadow

I think that's it


----------



## slepre (Oct 23, 2008)

well UD was my first venture into non-drugstore makeup! I was drawn to it in sephora when I was overwhelmed becuase it was all purply layout and bright colors and didnt look so serious. My first product was the big fatty lip plumper. I know such a weird purchase becuase no one uses it. I had a giftcard with the exact amount that product was with tax and I liked the name and thought the brand was cool so I tried it. It sucked and hurt like crud becuase it burnt your lips. Not letting that judge them, I bought the sparkler pen becuase it was only 10 dollars and I wanted a brush style lipgloss. I got it in firecracker. Next was urban decay glitter liner in spandex when I was a fan of versatile colors with spandex ebign the rainbow-y one. All the while I was pining for midnight cowboy becuase I just loved it. A las I got the best of urban set which had midnight cowboy eyeshadow, midnight cowboy LE glitter liner, a little bourbon eyeliner, and a little vial of UDPP[which I did not understand the use or need for[even though I had greasy lids] and then quickly lost =[]. I realized MC sucked becuase of the glitter fall out but fell in love with eyeliner and promptly bough a full size of it. I used that for about a year and then I really spiked my collection when they had a friends and family sale of 30% off so I got so much. I got my first likable eyeshadow [ flipside--ironically only so it could match one shirt I had] lust, zero, deviant, matt-fiying pressed powder, their wonder brush. The brush stunk and the pressed powder did nothing[and was expensive at 30 bucks with discount] but somehow although I have had many a stinker with UD it still falls into a special place in my heart lol.


----------



## slepre (Oct 23, 2008)

My next wants are covet, electirc and yeyo eyepencil. The eyeliner glitter trio and gunmetal and oilslick eyeshadow.

Oh yeah I forgot I got UDPP [wow getting that opened my eyes literally lol!] and oil slick liquid liner which isnt that great either.

Blunts a really good highlight btw!


----------



## Odette1303 (Oct 26, 2008)

My collection is quite small: 
Primer Potion, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Sellout and Stray Dog shadows, Bourbon pencil, Metalhead and Midnight Cowboy glitter liners.

That's it. And I want so much more... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I almost forgot - I also have the Big Buddha brush.


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

UD was my first makeup love, but I don't have that much from the line even though I love it SO much! lol

Pallettes:
Las Chicas
Wallpaper
Skull
Ammo
Deluxe
BoS
(iz a UD palette hoor lol)

Full sized Shadows:
Smog
Mildew
Maui Wowie
Midnight Cowgirl
Purple Haze
Shotgun
Last Call
Stalker


----------



## jenniferls (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a tiny UD collection:

Velvet Rope 24/7 Pencil Set
VIP 24/7 Pencil Set
Deluxe Pallet


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 11, 2008)

Coin shadow: El Dorado
Delux SHadows: 
Peace
Adore 
Graffiti
Fishnet
Ransom
Shag
Underground
Zero
Honey!!!!!
 these things are the besttt...
 um i have UDPP of coursee and a glitter liner... i just bought the liners that come in a packk onlline from sephora


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 11, 2008)

Coin shadow: El Dorado
Delux SHadows: 
Peace
Adore 
Graffiti
Fishnet
Ransom
Shag
Underground
Zero
Honey!!!!!
 these things are the besttt...
 um i have UDPP of coursee and a glitter liner... i just bought the liners that come in a packk onlline from sephora
its not muchhh but hey those shadows are 18 bucks each....ALL WORTH IT


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey hun, what shop did you go to? I want to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redjellybeans* 

 
_I live in Sydney & hadn't even heard of this brand before joining this site. By chance last week I walked into this shop & found some of their products. I bought 2 eyeshadows & loved them. They were sooo cheap (AU $10.00). Anyway I went back & let's just say I bought all the different colours they had. So here it is. My collection: 

Eyeshadows: 
- Blunt
- Crash
- Urb
-Midnight Cowgirl
- chopper 
- smog
- twice baked
-last call
-sin
- lounge
-shotgun
-Acid rain
-Roach
-SWF
-Mildew

Cream eyeshadows:
- midnight cowboy
-shag
-dazed 
-knee high

I also got the eyeshadow pallete (with the skull on it)

And of course UDPP. 

Now i'm just deciding to depot or not!!!_


----------



## *Gigi* (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, this may take a while!
Face-
Surreal Skin loose mineral foundation- Dream
Afterglow blush- Fetish

Primer- UDPP of course!

DC'ed shadows-
UVB, Snow, Florescent, spare change, Haze matte trio, Asphalt matte trio
Reg shadows-
Blunt, Sellout, Acid Rain, Mildew, Green Goddess, Goddess, Shattered, Flipside, Purple haze, Gash, Twice Baked
Matte Shadows-
Revolver, Shakedown, Electric, Purple Haze, Cult 
Deluxe Shadows-
Heat, Zero, Peace, Ransom, Grafitti, Underground, Shag, Fishnet
Loose Pigments-
Yeyo, Asphyxia, Grafitti

24/7 liners-
VIP Set, Velvet Rope Set, Full sized Zero and Rockstar

I have had these shadows and swapped or sold them-
Eldorado, Hotpants, Oil Slick, Vert, Heist, Shotgun

AND finally, this is what I am ordering from UD today before the FF deal is over-
Gunmetal 24/7, Gunmetal loose pigment, Matte shadows- Chronic, Narcotic, Yeyo, Naked, Secret Service, Reg. shadow in S&M.

I wish they had the book of shadows there so I could get it too!


----------



## *Gigi* (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenniferls* 

 
_I have a tiny UD collection:

Velvet Rope 24/7 Pencil Set
VIP 24/7 Pencil Set
Deluxe Pallet_

 
it may be a small collection, but you have a lot of the best of UD!


----------



## *Gigi* (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_




Coin shadow: El Dorado
Delux SHadows: 
Peace
Adore 
Graffiti
Fishnet
Ransom
Shag
Underground
Zero
Honey!!!!!
these things are the besttt...
um i have UDPP of coursee and a glitter liner... i just bought the liners that come in a packk onlline from sephora_

 
How is the Honey compared to the El Dorado? It looks like it is a pretty similar shade minus the glitter.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Gigi** 

 
_How is the Honey compared to the El Dorado? It looks like it is a pretty similar shade minus the glitter._

 
they are quite similar but el dorado is more gold gold if that makes sense lol they honey is kinda juust like that gold but like honey.. its a deeper color more kinda mustardyy lol i'll try and swatch these wwhen i get home because im up at school and forgot my camera home but that basically it


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 5, 2008)

I would love to see a swatch of El Dorado, I almost bought that.
I think I have something like 36 UD shadows. I should take pictures.
I also have two of those sparkly body powders, Caramel and Pink Lemonade, and of course UDPP!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 8, 2008)

I only have the Velvet Rope set. They're so pretty! I'm thinking of getting VIP now!


----------



## foizzy (Dec 30, 2008)

I made my first incursion into the world of UD before xmas. Got the Quiver ultraglide and ammo pallete that comes w/ UDPP. OMG! how did I live without it (Quiver)? Went back a few days later for a back up and Gash ultra glide. I can't afford to splurge right now but I see that happening in the near future *smh*

UDPP is amazing, hours of wear with hardly a smudge..i see a love affair developing..not good, not good at all!


----------



## wovendream (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have masses of UD, but we just had a Debenhams open up about four minutes walk from my front door that has a UD counter.  Needless to say my husband is in a panic LOL.

I have:
Deluxe e/s in
Fishnet
Graffiti
Honey
Peace
Ransom
Scratch
Shag
Sting
Underground
Zero

e/s:
Flipside
Foxy
Hotpants
Midnight Cowboy
Oil Slick
Stray Dog

24/7 e/l:
Covet
Honey

I was gonna bag these in Electric and Lust... but I've seen the spring release so I'm holding out for Flipside and Ransom when they arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lube in a tube: LA
Lip Gunk: Kiss (and a boxed backup)
Ultraglide: 0
Shot O Gloss: Pina Colada (and a boxed backup)
Iconic l/s: Hotpants, Gash

And of course one UDPP on the go and one in the box.

*sigh* So much to buy... so little money.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 6, 2009)

I have Vert e/s and Spandex glitterliner.  Not very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the glitterliner, though!


----------



## *maya* (Mar 4, 2009)

Fetish Blush and Zero!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 11, 2009)

Primer Potion, Underground and Roach e/s
Lucky eye pencil


----------



## MishaDior (Mar 21, 2009)

I have UDPP and Sting, but i plan to expand my collection soon.


----------



## LP_x (Mar 21, 2009)

My UD collection has grown quite a bit in the last few months.

UDPP of course

24/7 eyeliners - Zero (x2), Yeyo, Electric (x2), Bourbon (x2), 1999 (x2), Covet, Lucky, Deviant, Baked, Honey, Lust, Stash

24/7 lipliners - Naked, Wicked, Ozone

Deluxe palette

Wallpaper palette

Eyeshadows - Flipside, Maui Wowie, Shotgun

Glitter eyeliners - Metalhead, Air Guitar,Groupie (x2), Pyrotechnics (x2), and a gold one that I can't think of the name right now (x2) - the last 3 came in a set and I had 2, hence the doublers.

As you can tell I absolutely adore the 24/7 liners. I use them as bases too


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 22, 2009)

Omg this is "another" obsession as if there werent enough.

I have every eye pencil 24/7
10 deluxe shadows
16 of the reg shadows
book of shadows
and udpp a galore lol...


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh yeah and I forgot the heavy metal liners too lol..... and mascara oh my i should stop now before i name everything they sell lol...


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

It;s not a whole lot... even though Urban Decay is my very favourite brand.

Urban Decay Primer Potion, a given of course!
Urban Decay Deluxe e/s in Peace, Graffiti, Sting, Shag, and Fishnet.
Urban Decay Heavy Metal liners in Baked and Spandex.

and things i plan on getting before i leave to Japan;
Zero and Yeyo 24/7 eyeliners.
The rest of deluxe eyeshadows
and another UDPP.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

I love Urban decay! I have
24/7liners in covet,1999,electric,lust,lucky,zero
Big fatty coloured mascaras in black cherry and flipside
Cream Eyeshadows in midnight rodeo,sphynx,whipped,delinquent
Deluxe eyeshadow-Scratch
Eyeshadows in minx,sin,baked,hot pants
Liquid liners in minx,ectasy,perversion
Ammo eyeshadow palette
deluxe eyeshadow palette
get baked eyeshadow palette
sustainable shadow box
midnight cowboy body shimmer it smells gawjus!
and of course the beloved UDPP!


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm a HUGE fan of their non-glittery eyeshadows.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 4, 2009)

UDPP
Ammo Shadow Palette
Deluxe Shadow Palette
Velvet Rope 24/7 pencils
UD Shadows in S&M and Toasted (LOVE these!)

I think that's it! I love UD but it's a little expensive for me so I mostly only buy palettes, sets etc.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm also a huge fan of Urban Decay. I have...
Liners:
Both 24/7 liner sets, so whatever colors come in there
Heavy Metals in Catfight, Stagedive, Spandex, Groupie

24/7 Lip pencils in Envious, Wicked
Lipstains in Envious, Greedy

Lippies:
Hotpants
Jailbait
Naked
Gash

Matte eyeshadows:
Electric
Naked
Secret Service
Purple Haze
Yeyo
ABC Gum

The rest:
Vert
Shattered
Kiddie Pool
Flipside
Mildew
Goddess
Sellout
YDK
Smog
Roach
Baked
Half Baked
Twice Baked
Sin
Jones
Uzi
SWF
Stalker
X
Asphyxia
Flash
Last Call

Deluxe Shadow Box

I think that's it.


----------



## tyger (Aug 17, 2009)

UDPP
UDPP Sin
Book of Shadows
Skull Shadow Box
Wallpaper Shadow Box
Uzi e/s
Zero 24/7 Glide-on Pencil
Glitter liner in...I totally forget.  It's black and rainbow glitter

I almost forgot Lovechild l/s, I don't know how, I wear it almost every day


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 19, 2009)

UDPP
24/7 Eyeliner in Zero
Heavy Metal glitter eyeliner in Metalhead (purple glitter? hell yes!)
Lipstick in 5150

But I am definitely going to be adding to my UD collection.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 19, 2009)

UDPP
Smog e/s
Freakshow Delux e/s

24/7 eyeliners in:
Deviant
Lucky
Covet
Flipside
Gunmetal
Zero
Electric
Lust

Delux Shadow Box
Get Baked Shadow Box

Cream Shadows in:
Radium 
Grass


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 19, 2009)

I have the following:

UDPP
Chopper eyeshadow
Illegal eyeshadow
Foxy eyeshadow 

I do have plans to increase the collection as these shadows are the shit.


----------



## nicolemari (Aug 20, 2009)

I have...
the ammo palette
a very old shadow box (don't remember the name lol)
UDPP
crease and blender brush
24/7 liners in zero and bourbon
lip sparkler in firecracker

...need more


----------



## thelimabean (Aug 30, 2009)

I have...
Book of Shadows Volume I and II
Deluxe Eyeshadow in Scratch
24/7 Eye Pencils in Zero, Bourbon, Deviant, Rockstar, and Dime.

Has anyone tried UD Deluxe E/S in Ruthless? I want to see if it would be a good hight liter color.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 30, 2009)

UDPP
Sustainable Shadow Box
Get Baked Palette 
Last Call e/s

...and soon BoS2!!


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha I have a tiny UD collection.

UDPP
Flash e/s
El Dorado e/s
Flipside e/s
24/7 eyeliner pencil in Zero


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 23, 2010)

lips:
doug
sellout

Primer:
Original UDPP
Sin UDPP

Eyes:
Electric 24/7 Liner
Ransom 24/7 Liner
Burbon 24/7 Liner
Zero 24/7 Liner
Yeyo 24/7 Liner

Palettes/Gift Sets:
Trifecta Set (Burbon, Big Fatty Mascara, Original UDPP)
Superstash 24/7 Liner Set
Alice in Wonderland Palette

I just ordered James pocket rocket but i do plan on adding more onto my tiny ud collection.


----------



## Sass (Jan 24, 2010)

Deluxe box
9 of those mini 24/7 pencils (I think it's a total of 9)
and soon Alice in Wonderland palette.


----------



## ChandraD (Feb 27, 2010)

My current UD collection:

Primer Potion
24/7 liners in Zero and Bourbon
e/s: Smog, Mildew, Oil Slick, Last Call, Chopper, Maui Wowie, Shattered, Polyester Bride, Sin, Grifter, Flipside, YDK, V2I, Twice Baked, Half Baked, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Flash, Kiddie Pool
Heavy Metal Liners in Glam Rock and Metal Head.

...and growing.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have:
UDPP
Alice in Wonderland palette

Its very small, haha


----------



## gothpixie (Mar 13, 2010)

This is what I've owned at some time - I've used or gotten rid of a lot of it though.

*original (old metal bullet cases) lipsticks - Gash (still have it!) Oil Slick, Frostbite, Asphyxia
*new lipsticks - Gash, Wanted
*lip gunks - Gash, Kiss, Hot Pants
*XXX Shine glosses - Ozone, Heatherette, Love Junkie, Naked, Kinky
*XXX Shine glosses in the pots - had three of them, can't remember the names
*Pleather Pencils - Perversion, Rubber, and one other one I can't remember the name of
*Deluxe shadow box
*individual eye shadows - Sin (gone through a ton of these), Uzi, Polyester Bride, Oil Slick, Gunmetal, Mildew (first ever UD purchase)
Deluxe e/s - Zero, Peace, Sting, Heat, Scratch
*24/7 eyeliners - Zero, Rockstar, Stash, Bourbon, 1999, Deviant
*24/7 lipliner - Gash
old lipliner - Bruised
Big Fatty mascara
*De-slick powder
*24/7 concealer
*nail polishes - Toxin, O, Strip
*face case - Bad Girl, Rockstar (I really miss the old metal packaging for palettes)
UDPP 
Grind House pencil sharpener
Gingersnap body powder
Commando lip gloss dog tags (Naked and O)
Cool Shimmer Sticks - Midnight Cowboy, Biker
Cream eyeshadows - Gotham, Purple Haze, Go Army

There's been more I'm sure but that's off the top of my head.

Looking back there are some things I wish I would have kept - but I've been drifting away from UD. They keep getting rid of things I like, I don't care for the new lipsticks as much as I liked the older ones, and I feel like their packaging and names keep getting cheesier. I miss the old "urban", edgy UD. That said, their eyeshadows and eyeliners are still incredible. I haven't tried Ink for Eyes yet and I'm dying to.


----------



## darae (Mar 29, 2010)

-UDPP
-24/7 liner in Zero and Electric
-Heavy Metal glitter Eyeliner in Headbanger
-Deluxe Shadow Box 

Not a huge fan of UDPP, cute packaging, everything just kind of let me down except for the UDPP


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 30, 2010)

24/7 pencils in Zero, 1999, Flipside and Mildew
Ammo palette
Deluxe Shadows palette
Primer potion
Glitter liner in Distortion


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 8, 2010)

This is what I have without the order thats on its way to me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Primer:
mini original udpp
xl sin udpp

Pallettes:
Sustainable shadow box

Eyeshadow:
some purple matte shadow


Thats it!
haha
but i have a lot on its way from the f&f sale


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 11, 2010)

I have:

Book of Shadows Volume II
Ammo Palette
Summer of Love Palette
UDPP in Sin and Original
24/7 Eyeliner Pencils in Zero, Bourbon, 1999, Stash
Eyeshadow Transforming Potion (useless, don't get it)
Lip Primer


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jun 9, 2010)

updated!!!
eye liners-
Zero
yeyo
flipside
a purple
a green
(forgot the names for the last two)

lip liners -
ozone

palletes-
sustainable shadow box
Ammo 

eyes-
random matte purple
(once again forgot the name! lol)

lips-
midnight cowboy lipstick 2
james pocket rocket gloss


UDPP-
mini regular
XL in sin
XL regular


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 9, 2010)

UDPP
24/7 liner in "Honey"
24/7 liner in "Covet"
"Asphyxia" e/s

Wow, I hardly have any UD! I want more 24/7 liners!


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL I have a lot. my mom loves UD too, so we share. 

I have:
Book of Shadows I
four e/s palette with Midnight Cowboy, Flipside, etc. Can't remember the name of the palette.
nine e/s palette with Smog, Shattered, Asphyxia, etc. (again can't remember the name)
Primer Potion
24/7 in Ransom
Single e/s- Kiddie Pool, Oil Slick, X, Sin, Illegal, Flash, and probably 5 others that my mom has and i can't remember
Naked Palette
Caramel and Pink Lemonade body powders
XXX lip gloss
Shiny Body Balm in Mai Tai 

I feel like I'm missing stuff, but maybe not!


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 31, 2010)

UDPP
Four 24/7 liner sets (Holiday sets)
24/7 liner in "Covet (Value set with gliter liner)
24/7 liners in Deviant and Honey
Book of Shadows Volume II
Alice in Wonderland palette
Get Baked Shadow Box
And waiting for my Naked Palette to come in the mail.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

I only have:

Deluxe e/s in Zero, Shag, Ruthless & Graffiti
Liquid liners in Honey & Crash
24/7 liners in Zero & 1999
Ammo shadow palette
UDPP
UDPP in Sin

What experience have you had with their Ink for Eyes? I'm tempted to try it out!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got:

  	UDPP
  	UDPP Sin
  	Midnight Cowboy set
  	24/7 15th anniversary set
  	De-slick
  	e/s in Last Call

  	booo.... I wish I had more....


----------



## texasmommy (Feb 22, 2011)

UDPP (original in mini and regular sizes)

  	Naked Palette (one with the e/l duo)

  	All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray

  	Not a lot of UD, but I do love these products!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 22, 2011)

i've got three glitter liners the primer potion and a deluxe shadow and the book of shadows 3


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 22, 2011)

makeupgirlie said:


> i've got three glitter liners the primer potion and a deluxe shadow and the book of shadows 3


 
	oh and i forgot one of the new cream blushes!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the
  	24/7 eyeliner anniversary gift set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Naked Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	and a lippy in jailbait (i think :/)


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Mar 10, 2011)

Eyeliners:
  	Liquid liner in Acid Rain

  	24/7 liners from various sets:
  	at least 3 or 4 Zeros.
  	Stray Dog
  	Mildew
  	Electric
  	Ransom
  	Uzi
  	Asphyxia
  	Bourbon
  	Stassh
  	Binge
  	Perversion
  	Midnight Cowboy
  	Rockstar
  	Baked
  	Corrupt
  	Gunmetal
  	Whiskey
  	Eldorado

  	Eyeshadows:
  	Naked Palette
  	Deluxe Palette
  	NYC Book of Shadows
  	Retrograde stardust shadow
  	Narcotic
  	Freelove
  	Shakedown
  	Revolver
  	S&M
  	Twice Baked
  	Flipside
  	Polyester Bride
  	Lounge
  	Mildew
  	Toasted

  	Pore Perfecting foundation primer
  	Deluxe sample of Wallflower lip junkie
  	Lipstick in Vinyl
  	Urbanglo highlighter in Brown Sugar
  	Marshmellow body powder



  	Hmm, that doesn't really seem like much to me.


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 12, 2011)

*Various:*

  Lip primer potion
  Lip liner in Midnight Cowboy
  Brow box in Brown Sugar
  Ink for eyes in Binge
  Summer of Love nailpolish set
  Razor Sharp finishing powder
  De-Slick mattifying powder (x2)

*Lipsticks:*

  Naked
  Indecent
  Peroxide
  Jailbait
  Midnight Cowboy
  5150
  Revolution
  Gravity
  Gash
  Vinyl
  Jilted

*Lipglosses:*

  Pocket Rocket in Jesse
  Lip Junkie in Naked (sample size x2)

*Eyeshadow palettes:*

  BOS (original)
  BOS 2
  Alice in Wonderland BOS
  BOS 3
  BOS 4
  Naked
  Naked 2
  Naked 3
  15 Anniversary Eyeshadow Palette
  Vice palette
  Vice 2 Palette
  Black Palette
  Smoked Palette
  Deluxe palette

*Eyeliners (24/7):*

  15 anniversary eyeliner set
  24/7 Super Stash set of mini eyeliners


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 12, 2011)

Not TONS of stuff (like MAC)... But some good STAPLE products for me are from UD!

  	UDPP in Original (HG), Sin, Eden, and Greed
  	All Nighter Spray (HG Product for me!)

  	Palettes:
  	Naked (HG Palette)
  	Naked2
  	Rollergirl

  	Deluxe Eyeshadows:
  	Ruthless
  	Scratch

  	Eyeshadows:
  	Romp
  	Skimp
  	Free Love
  	Cherry

  	UD 24/7 Liners:
  	Electric, 1999, and Lucky

  	Shadow Pencils:
  	Sin, Morphine, and Wasteland

  	Glide-On Cheek Tint:
  	Quickie


----------



## pinkchick703 (Dec 12, 2011)

Let's see, I have:
  	BOS 1
  	BOS 2
  	BOS 3
  	BOS 4
  	Naked 1 and 2
  	15th anniversary palette and eyeliner set
  	Ammo set
  	Midnight Junkie set
  	4 of the lip junkie glosses
  	1 Stardust gloss (love!)
  	7 of the single eyeshadows

  	I use everyday: 24/7 liner pencil in Zero, brightening face primer, eyeshadow primer potion, and dew me makeup setting spray.  And I love their grind house pencil sharpener.

  	My favorite eye shadow color is YDK, love it for everyday use, but I still love the colorful shades too!  I missed out on the Alice BOS, but I think I already have all of the colors in it anyway lol!


----------



## rockin (Dec 13, 2011)

I have:

  	15th Anniversary Quinceanera bag
	24/7 Blending Brush
  	Crease Brush
  	Revolution Eyelash Curler

  	Brightening Makeup Base
	Pore Perfecting Makeup Base
	Surreal Skin Cream To Powder - Fate
	Urbanglow Cream Highlight - Moonshine
	Afterglow Glide-on Cheek Tint - Quickie
	Dew Me - Moisturizing Makeup Setting Spray

  	Eyeshadow Transforming Potion
	Lash Primer Potion
	Brow Box - Brown Sugar
	Lush Lash System growth accelerating serum
	Big Fatty Coloured Mascara - Purple Haze
	Eyeshadow Primer Potion
	Eyeshadow Primer Potion (mini)
	Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Greed (new style tube)

  	Powder Eye Pencil - Smoke Out

  	Liquid Liners :
  	Ecstasy
	Gash
	Lucky
	Perversion
	Roach

  	Ink For Eyes Cream Eyeliner - Zero

  	Liquid Liner Heavy Metal:
	Glam Rock
	Metalhead
	Stage Dive
	Midnight Cowboy
	Spandex

  	Eyeshadows:
  	Ecstasy
	Foxy
	Half Baked
	Hotpants
	Last Call
	Mary Jane
	Midnight Cowboy Rides Again
	Perversion
	Polyester Bride
	Purple Haze
	Roach
	Uzi
	Woodstock
	Yeyo (Matte)

  	Deluxe Eyeshadows:
	Fishnet
	Freakshow
	Heat
	Scratch
	Sting

	Stardust Eyeshadows:
	54
	Atmosphere
	Retrograde

  	Palettes:
  	Naked
  	Ammo
  	Foreshadow
  	15 Year Anniversary

  	24/7 Glide On Shadow Pencil:
	Delinquent
	Morphine

	24/7 Glide On Eye Pencil (full size):
	Deviant
	Eldorado
	Graffiti
	Ransom
	Yeyo

	24/7 Glide On Eye Pencil (smaller sized free gift):
	Zero

	24/7 VIP eyeliner set:
	Lust
	Electric
	Covet
	Lucky
	Zero

	24/7 Velvet Rope eyeliner set:
	Stash
	Bourbon
	Zero
	1999
	Yeyo

  	Decked Out Lipgloss Set (the one with the poker chip style containers)

  	Lip Primer Potion

	24/7 Glide-On Lip Pencil:
	Ozone
	Wicked x 2

	Lipstick:
	Buzzkill
	Confession
	Gravity x 2
	Hotpants
	Indecent
	Jailbait
	Jilted
	Requiem
	Rush
	Tease
	Trainwreck
	Vinyl
	Voodoo
	Wanted

	Luxury metal lipstick cap

	Lip Gloss:
	Shot O Gloss - Mai Tai
	Lip Junkie - Jilted

	Pocket Rocket Lip Gloss:
	David
	Doug

  	Nail Enamel:
  	Asphyxia
	Brick House
	Bruise
	Burnout
	Easy Rider
	Exhaust
	Fluorescent
	Freakshow
	Graffiti
	Midnight Cowboy
	Perversion
	Sin
	Twisted
	X

  	Yikes!  Looks a lot, but a lot of it was bought very cheaply in TJ Hughes and on ebay so not as expensive as it seems, and it was bought over a long period of time.


----------



## Thia Winter (Mar 10, 2012)

UPDATED AGAIN!!! Here's what I have so far....

  	24/7 pencils individuals in Perversion, Flipside, Lust

  	24/7 Liquid Liners in Perversion, Siren, Retrograde

  	24/7 Liner Set:  Electric:  It has Perversion, Ransom, Woodstock, Radium and Junkie

  	Ocho Loco 24/7 liner set:  Perversion, Mushroom, LSD, Junkie, Hustle, Psychadelic Sister, Rockstar, Stash

  	Heavy Metal Liners in Distortion and Spandex

  	Vintage formula Single Shadow in Shattered, Aquarius, Ecstasy, Flash, Haight, Lounge, Minx, Polyester Bride, Strip, Vapor

  	Palettes:  Naked 2, Black Palette, Sustainable Palette, 15th Anniversary Palette, Smoked and Vice

  	UDPP in Original

  	Grindhouse Sharpener (2)

  	Mini Supercurl Curling Mascara

  	Mini Delinquent 24/7 Shadow Pencil

  	Mini Lip Junkie Glosses in Midnight Cowboy and Naked

  	Full Sized Lip junkie in Strip

  	Lipsticks in Naked, Peroxide, Midnight Cowboy, Rush, Apocalypse, Confession, Oil Slick, Gash, Pistol

  	24/7 Concealer Pencil in NSA

  	Urban Defense Tinted Moisturizer in Halo

  	XL and travel De Slick spray

  	Good Karma brushes:  Eyeshadow Blending and Optical Blurring


----------



## Belle84 (May 2, 2012)

My UD-collection isn't all that impressive, but it grows little by little. 

  	I currently own:


  	24/7 eyeliner pencil in Oil Slick, Crash and Bourbon

  	Glitter eyeliner in Baked

  	Afterglow glide-on cheek tint in Greedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I'm totally buying every color of this the next time I'm in a Sephora=)

  	Single eyeshadow in Midnight Cowboy

  	Primer potion original


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

My collection has recently grown by 5 eyeshadows, as I've been hunting down ones that are being discontinued.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 2, 2012)

Don't have much at the moment.  * Naked palette with the double-ended Zero/Whiskey liner + mini UDPP * Naked 2 palette + mini Naked lip junkie * Until recently, the eyeshadow Primer Potion (original; genie bottle packaging)


----------



## Scheherazade (May 8, 2012)

I started wearing make up properly with UD, so it has a special place in my heart. I've got:

  	BOS 2
  	BOS 4
  	Naked Palette
  	Naked 2
  	15 Year Anniversiary Palette

  	Lip Junkie in Naked (mini and regular)
  	Lip Love in Lolita
  	Lipsticks in Voodoo and Tease
  	24/7 Super Stash -- zero, oil slick, corrupt, binge, eldorado, graffiti. ransom, rockstar, stash
  	Eyeshadow single in Midnight Cowboy Rides Again
  	Blush in Quickie

  	Primer Potion

  	I've got a long, long wishlist, though


----------



## Kat K (May 14, 2012)

Don't have too much but I do love their stuff.

  	I have 24/7 liners in baked, ransom and gunmetal
  	UD Naked palette 1 and 2
  	Primer potions

  	I'm really looking forward to building my own palette with their new build your own palette!


----------



## geeko (May 15, 2012)

I don't have a lot of their items, but whatever that I own from them I love them

  	UD Black palette
  	UD Naked palette
  	UD Alice in wonderland BOS
  	UD BOS III
  	UD Summer of love palette


----------



## naturallyfab (May 28, 2012)

​ ​ Naked Palette​ Naked 2 Palette​ Summer of Love Palette​ Ammo Palette​ UDPP in Eden (That's the big silver pot next to the Summer of Love palette)​ sample UDPP​ Cream e/s in Mushroom and Rehab​ matte e/s in shakedown​ eyeliners in:​ perversion​ zero​ mildew​ asphyxia​ electric​ stray dog​ bourbon x2​ midnight cowboy​ binge​ stash​ ransom​ uzi​ corrupt​ baked​ rockstar​


----------



## BEEaboutmakeup (May 30, 2012)

*I swatched my entire UD single eyeshadow collection on my blog (49 total).  I own 6 UD palettes, so whatever shadows were not in those palettes, I bought the single shadows and depotted them. I also own a few eyeliners, a mascara, and a couple Lip Junkies (which I love). Link is below =))*


  	http://beeaboutmakeup.blogspot.com/2012/05/overview-urban-decay-single-eyeshadows.html


----------



## NATlar (Jun 4, 2012)

i have

  	Urban Decay Naked 1 and 2 palette
  	Full size of the Primer Potion.

  	Am in two minds whether to purchase the Deluxe Shadow Box.


----------



## thebunnykid (Jun 18, 2012)

I love Urban Decay, I'm definitely expanding it more together with my M.A.C. and Bare Escentuals collections. 

  	Palettes:
  	Naked 1
  	Naked 2
  	Book of Shadows
  	Mariposa

  	24/7 Pencils: Perversion, Zero, Rockstar, Yeo
  	Brow Box

  	Primer Potion: Original and Eden
  	Setting Spray: De-Slick
  	De-Slick Mattifying Powder
  	Sparkling Body Powder: Marshmallow


----------



## becca1014 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have:

  	Palettes:
  	Naked 1
  	Naked 2
  	BOS II
  	BOS III
  	BOS 4
  	15th Anniversary Palette
  	Black palette-just got this, debating on whether I want to return it...

  	Liners
  	All 15 24/7 pencils from the 15th anniversary set
  	24/7 in Zero
  	24/7 in Deviant
  	24/7 liquid liner in Siren

  	Shadows:
  	Singles:
  	Freelove
  	Roach
  	Twice baked
  	Cult
  	Chronic
  	Heist
  	Shakedown
  	Electric
  	Deluxe in Frigid


  	24/7 shadow pencil:
  	clinic
  	Delinquent
  	Clash
  	Juju
  	Rehab
  	Wasteland

  	Loose Pigments:
  	Asphyxia
  	Smog
  	x
  	Protest
  	Rockstar
  	Goddess
  	Shag
  	Shattered

  	Cream shadows:
  	Mushroom
  	Delinquent
  	and 3 others I can't remember the name right now

  	Others:
  	All nighter spray
  	De-Slick spray
  	UDPP in original
  	UDPP in Eden


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have Naked 1 and Naked 2, dangerous palette, feminine palette, fun palette, 15th Anniversary, Book of Shadows 4, Deluxe in scratch,
  	Runaway red and Gash lipsticks, a very old polish in Gash too.

  	Now that UD betrayed their fundamental values ( cruelty free make-up ), I am not going to buy from them anymore... China market just for business, it's mean and not acceptable at all. When someone or a company goes cruelty free they must respect the rules.
  	I do love my UD products and I am sad that such a great brand takes that kind of decisions. Of course I will keep my UD makeup, absurd to get rid of it but I will boycott the brand as I said.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 14, 2012)

I only have a small UD collection but i love every single product of it, will definitely be adding more in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Atm i have:

  	Naked 1
  	Ammo Palette
  	Primer Potion "Original" full size
  	24/7 Concealer Pencil "FBI"
  	24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencil "Barracuda"
  	Lip Junkie Lipgloss "Naked" full size
  	Holiday 2011 Nail Kit
  	Grind House Double Barrel Sharpener


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 10, 2012)

I have the Naked Palette,eyeshadows in ABC Gum,Strip(discont),Minx,Woodstock,Mildew,and Goddess, Stardust Eyeshadows in Void and Retrograde. I also have the Naked Skin foundation which I love. Small collection but I love it all!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 13, 2012)

- Naked Palette
  	- Naked 2 Palette
  	- Rollergirl Palette
  	- 24/7 Shadow Pencil Stash (Sin, Juju, Clash, Delinquent, Rehab)
  	- Perversion 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil
  	- Bobby Dazzle Stardust Eye Shadow
  	- Grass, Midnight Rodeo, Mushroom, Asphalt Cream Eyeshadows
  	- Loaded Eyeshadow (re-formulated)
  	- Punch Drunk Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color
  	- De-Slick Setting Spray

  	I think that's all I have from Urban Decay.. So far..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Grass


  	It's amazing what one can acquire in a few years. I still have the items mentioned above and:

  	Naked palette
  	Smokey Palette
  	UD 15Th Anniversary Palette
  	Build Your Own Palette with the following colors: Loaded, Rockstar, Psychedelic Sister, Mushroom, Busted and Walk Of Shame (hate this color BTW)
  	Travel Size Set of 5 24/7 Liners with the following colors: Perversion, Junkie,Radium, Woodstock, and Ransom
  	All Nighter Setting Spray
  	De-Slick Mattifying compact
  	Grindhouse sharpener
  	UDPP in Eden
  	A couple matte vintage eyeshadows that I picked up from Hautelook. Can't remember the names at the moment.
  	24/7 Shadow Pencils in: Wasteland, Rehab, Narc, Clinic and Delinquent. 
  	Super Saturated High Gloss Lip Color in Crush


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 8, 2012)

Ahh so much stuff! I have:

  	15th Anniversary Eyeliner set
  	Ocho Loco Eyeliner set
  	Like 2 mini eyeliner sets
  	1 travel eyeliner set 
  	**I have over 30 UD liners...........talk about excessive....*
  	Book of Shadows vol. 3
  	Naked
  	Naked 2
  	Feminine palette
  	Vegan palette
  	All of the lip junkies :x (bought them all when they went on sale at Ulta for like $9)
  	Single eyeshadows in Sin, Sellout, Blunt
  	Primers in Original, Sin, Greed, Eden
  	Shadow liner in Midnight Cowboy

  	I feel like I am forgetting something....but suffice to say, I looooooove UD!!


----------



## robinharmony (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish I had more now, looking at all of your posts. I have:
  	book of shadows 4
  	show pony palette
  	24/7liner in ransom, junkie, and zero


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 18, 2012)

I have:

  	alice in wonderland palette
  	15th anniversary eyeshadow palette
  	skull palette
  	purple velvet with metal mesh (don't remember name) shadow palette
  	glitter kit
  	roller girl palette
  	6 shadow singles
  	regular eye pp
  	sin pp
  	7 or 8 or so loose pigments depotted into 5g jars, their packaging was crappy.
  	a couple of lipgloss sample sizes


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 19, 2012)

I am a UD palette hoarder:

  	Face Cases in Side Show and Sell Out
  	Mariposa, Ammo, Naked 2, Alice palettes

  	Singles:  Rust, Oil Slick, Roach, S&M, YDK, Fishnet, Uzi, Smog, Narcotic, X

  	24/7 pencils:  Zero, Yeyo, Crash, Bourbon, Honey, Rockstar

  	24/7 Waterproof liquid liners (my fave product besides the palettes): Demolition, Sabbath, Revolver

  	old liquid liner: Roach (I love the color)

  	old blushes:  Quickie

  	lip gel tube Triple X gloss:  Guys Love Betsy

  	Lip gunk:  Area 51

  	Old school lippies in the ammo tubes: Stray Dog, X, ABC Gum


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 29, 2012)

its sad how much i have but i love their eyeshadows pretty much have almost all!


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 10, 2013)

I just have :

	Naked 1 Palette
  	Naked Skin Foundation 4.0
  	Vegan Palette
  	Cream Shadow in Whipped
  	Primer Potion Original
  	Primer Potion Sin


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2013)

Naked 1
  	Naked 2
  	Basics
  	15th Anniversary palette
  	Book of Shadows IV
  	Vice palette
  	Glinda
  	Theodora
  	Fun
  	Dangerous
  	Feminine
  	( old version for the 3 )
  	Scratch  single eyeshadow
  	Gash lipstick
  	Gash nail polish ( vintage )
  	Primer potion

  	I think this is it !


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> It's amazing what one can acquire in a few years. I still have the items mentioned above and:
> 
> Naked palette
> Smokey Palette
> ...


  	I've since added

  	24/7 Glide-On Pencils in
  	Perversion (again)*
  	Mushroom*
  	Hustle*
  	Rockstar*
  	LSD*
  	Junkie (again)*
  	Stash*
  	Sabbath
  	Invasion
  	Mainline
  	Empire
  	Loaded

  	Zodiac Moondust e/s

  	Glinda Palette


  	* Part of the Ocho Loco Set
  	I gave my sister the Baked Palette


----------



## shellygrrl (May 12, 2013)

Bringing my collection up to date...  * Naked (with double-ended liner) * Naked 2 * Smoked Palette * Supercurl Mascara (mini size) * Afterglow Glide-on Cheek Tint - Score * mini original UDPP in old packaging (along with the one that came w/Naked, and the squeeze-tube version I got with Smoked)


----------



## Naughtyp (May 12, 2013)

Naked 1 palatte Naked Basics palatte Primer Potion Oz: Glinda palatte w/ lipstick pencil and eyeliner Oz: Theodora palatte w/ lipstick pencil and eyeliner eyeliner set Gash lipstick


----------



## bobbigirl26 (May 20, 2013)

You alll have so much! I'm glad there's a place to share my UD addiction. Haha so, so far I have: - 24/7 liners in: rockstar, zero(2),demolition, stash, and roach  - the naked palette (first one) - eye potion in Eden  - grindhouse eye pencil sharpener


----------



## texasmommy (Jun 9, 2013)

Updated list: (So many of their products are repurchases for me  )

  	Naked Skin foundation in 3.0 (plus a back-up because it is the only foundation I use lately)
  	All Nighter travel size setting spray
  	Chill setting spray
  	Good Karma Optical Blurring Brush
  	24/7 Shadow Pencil Blending Brush
  	3 or 4 sharpeners
  	2 Primer Potions (original and eden)
  	24/7 Eye Liners in Zero and Corrupt (plus a back-up of Corrupt)
  	Naked Palette
  	Naked 2 Palette
  	Naked Basics Palette
  	Rebound (BYOP) w/ Mushroom, Sin, and Roach (need one more to fill it  )
  	Supercurl Mascara
  	24/7 Lip Pencil in Ozone

  	This is one of my favorite brands and I think that is all of it for now.  Oh, and that glittery, purple anniversary bag that came out a year or two ago...I wish they'd make more just like it.  And maybe in other colors


----------



## LiliV (Jun 9, 2013)

-Naked Palette -Naked 2 -Primer Potion -Zero & Ransom liners -Ammo Palette -15th Anniversary Palette  -Lip Junkie Gloss -Single shadows- Mary Jane, Mildew, Cult, Purple Haze, Shakedown, Goddess


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 22, 2013)

Urban Decay was my first foray into pricier makeup back in 2006, and now they have crazy clearance, so I have way too much...  Palettes Naked Book of Shadows 3 Vice Skull Shadow Box Rollergirl Deluxe Shadow Box  24/7 eye pencils Honey Eldorado Yeyo Gunmetal Covet Crash Deviant Lust (mini) Zero (mini) Covet (mini) Electric (mini) Lucky (mini)  Lipsticks Hotpants Midnight Cowboy Stray  Loose Shadows Protest Shattered Asphyxia Rockstar X Gunmetal  Deluxe Shadows Ransom Fishnet Frigid Shag Graffiti Sting Peace Honey  Eye Shadows Flash X Green Goddess Asphyxia Strip Vapor Sellout Lounge Oil Slick Flipside Jones Hotpants Cherry Smog Last Call Electric (matte) Mary Jane Chains Half Baked Chronic (matte)  Other Primer Potion Original Primer Potion Sin All Nighter Spray


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 27, 2013)

*Hee hee! I found the UD Lovers on Speckra! *






  	I have been a long time fan of UD! Especially their 24/7 pencils & LE palettes.
  	But sadly of late I have not added much to my collection...coz well I'm a makeup junkie and have waaaaaay too much
  	unused, neglected, forgotten, unopened goodies in my drawers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well the heck with that! UD had a sale a couple weeks ago and I could not resist a small haul!
  	I got a couple beautiful eyeshadows - *Fishnet, Freakshow (purples!!!)*
  	24/7 pencils - *Binge & Deviant (blues!!!)*
  	& the *Mariposa Palette! *


----------



## User28 (Jun 28, 2013)

I feel slightly obsessed now....

  	I had just about EVERY palette besides the wallflower one. about 7 depotted singles. Two lip junkies, 48 eyeliners (every color and some extra) The grindhouse sharpener.. vintage PP greedy, SIN, Original, Eden. travels in each as well, about 5 travel in original 2 in sin and greed face primer Naked foundation..  a few brushes

  	BUT through swapping and selling I have managed to get my collection down to 7 depotted singles, two lip junkies, 4 moondusts in a 4 pan BYOP. Glinda, Theodora, 1 full 6 pan  two full 4 pan byop.
  	Naked basics, naked 1 (trying to sell) and the 15th ann. palette.  I have 30 eyeliners 2 vintage PP, 2 mini original PP, 2 mini Greed and Eden.. erm, and maybe a few other odds and ends. 
  	So not that much more than everyone else now.. right? lol Urban Decay used to be the only brand I really bought from, but now I'm branching out to MAC, OCC makeup geek.. Tarte. Only regret to downsizing my UD is when I sold my Vice palette... so stupid of me.


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

My collection is very small although I have been adding to it because I love there palettes way more than mac's   I have Roach eyeshadow Purple haze eyeshadow Peace eyeshadow  Graffiti eyeshadow Naked 1 Naked 2 Naked basics Theodora Glinda Vice  Smoked  Udpp Perversion e/l Zero e/l Rockstar e/l Junkie e/l


----------



## CarlaSouza (Jul 2, 2013)

I dont have a huge collection, but lets go

  	NAKED
  	NAKED 2
  	NAKED Basics
  	NAKED Skin Foundation
  	The Vice
  	BOS III
  	Smoked
  	Ocho Loco set
  	Heist and ABC gun single E/S
  	De Slick and All nigther setting sprays

  	thats it...


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

LOVE the palettes:

  I have the Shadow Box Palette
  The Dangerous Palette
  The Deluxe Palette
  Ammo Palette ...

  I'm looking to get the Feminine Palette next...


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 30, 2013)

My UD collection is very small:

  UDPP (natch - on my third)
  Ocho Loco 2 set


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2013)

My UD collection is small too (grown lately):  Vice 2 BOS IV Black Palette Ammo Palette Deluxe Shadow Palette Singles: Woodstock, Oil Slick, El Dorado, Lounge, Haight, Dashiki, Loaded, Darkhorse, Cobra, Perversion DeSlick Spray and Mattifying Gel (I miss this terribly) several e/l pencils


----------



## MsPurple417 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm a shameless UD junkie. I gravitated to it because I was like "ooooooh PURPLE"

  My collection

  Prep N Prime
  UDPP - 4 tubes(orginal)
  De-slick setting Spray
  B6- (the stuff calms my eczema!!)
  DeSlick mattingfying powder(that compact is gorgeous)
  24/7 Concealer M16
  Naked Foundation
  Naked BB cream
  Good Karma optical Blurring brush

  Palettes
  Ammo
  Smoked
  Vice 2

  24/7 Eyeliner
  Deviant, Zero and Perversion

  Lipliner
  Jilted and Ozone

  Revolution Lipstick - Catfight and Venom
  *I will be purchasing Shame and f-bomb today!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 9, 2013)

So I decide to post just my UD 24/7 pencils just to see how far down the rabbit hole I've gone.


Loaded 	
Sabbath 	
Vice 	
Mainline 	
Empire 	
Invasion 	
Zero* x2 	
Chaos 	
Hustle 	
LSD 	
Smoke 	
Psychedelic Sister 	
Junkie 	
Rockstar 	
Mushroom 	
Ether 	
Stash 	
Perversion x3 	
Deviant 	
Lust* 	
Gunmetal 	
Flipside 	
Covet* 	
Electric* 	
Lucky* 	
West* 	
Desperation* 	
Black Market* 	
Riot* 	
Apathy* 	
Ink* 	
Roach 	
Twice Baked 	
Crave 	
Deep End 	
Mars 	
Ultraviolet 	
Tornado 	
Rockstar* 	
Zero** 	
Oil Slick** 	
Corrupt** 	
El Dorado** 	
Graffiti** 	
Binge** 	
Ransom** 	
Rockstar** 	
Stash** 	
Woodstock* 	
Ransom* 	
Radium* 
  * Mini Pencils
  **Mini Mini Pencils

  I have too many Perversions as they tend to include that one with every other pencil set or shadow set they release. I've gotten most of these in pencil sets or during some sort of sale. I really hope they continue to release the Ocho Loco set each year. Great value for full sized pencils!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok...my collection (I'll probably forget something!)  *24/7 eye liners* All of the current perms All of the ones in the original Ocho Loco set The Smoked set  *Palettes* Both Oz the Great & Powerful Vice Vice 2 Naked Naked 2 Naked 3 (shipped) Naked Basics  *Eye Shadows* Walk of Shame Psychedelic Sister Fishnet Peace Radium  Freelove ABC Gum Blaze X Lounge Mushroom Heartless Hot pants Omen Ecstasy Last Call Purple Haze Mary Jane Deep End Mildew Loaded Woodstock Aquarius  Cherry  *Lipsticks* Venom  Jilted Manic  *Lip Liners* Naked Native Gash Wallflower Paranoid Wicked Midnight Cowboy  *Others* Honey Pot brow box Brow sugar brow box 2 lip love lip conditioners (can't remember the names) Primer potions (eyes) DeSlick


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2013)

WoooHoooo! I just checked and my Naked 3 has shipped too! Seriously! I think I am more excited about this palette than anything MAC has released this year!


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 23, 2013)

My UD collection: Naked Foundation-shade 11.0 Primer Potion: Original, Sin and Anti-aging Naked 1,2, Basics and 3 is on its way Black Market Set Ammo Palette Adore, Ransom and Freakshow Eyeshadow Vice 2 UD loves NYC  DeSlick and All Nighter Setting Sprays


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 2, 2013)

UDPP - Greed
  Naked 2
  Naked 3
  The Theodora Palette
  The Smoked Palette
  Vice
  All Nighter Setting Spray
  Naked Ultra Definition Setting Powder
  Naked Skin Foundation
  Perversion Liner
  Ozone Lip liner
  Shame Revolution Lipstick


----------



## kellieho (Dec 3, 2013)

My UD collection is quite small compared to many of you, haha. I have:

  Naked 
  Naked 2
  Vice 2

  And I'm waiting for the Naked 3 to be available in Canada.


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 3, 2013)

I love everything I've seen so far, but don't own anything....yet. I'm buying the Vice 2 pallete. I skipped and am skipping  a lot of other eyeshadow palletes for this. I figure since I am no pro with makeup this will be a nice start with a great set of quality colors.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2013)

kellieho said:


> My UD collection is quite small compared to many of you, haha. I have:
> 
> Naked
> Naked 2
> ...


  My UD collection was small when I first started coming to Specktra.


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 4, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> I love everything I've seen so far, but don't own anything....yet. I'm buying the Vice 2 pallete. I skipped and am skipping  a lot of other eyeshadow palletes for this. I figure since I am no pro with makeup this will be a nice start with a great set of quality colors.


 *ooh and Sephora sent me 15 off. That makes it even better *


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 7, 2013)

Mine has grown - don't see me adding more for a bit but I'd definitely buy another Ocho Loco set (I'd love a lipliner one)!

  UDPP
  Ocho Loco 2
  Naked 3


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 8, 2013)

For me it all started with the book of Shadows palette...
  24/7 Glide on Pencil Stash
  YDK Eyeshadow compact
  Just ordered the Vice 2 palette yesterday, and I will be ordering the Naked 3 next week! I was really tempted by the Naked 1 & 2, until I got the LORAC Pro palette lol


----------



## makeupmonster (Dec 8, 2013)

makeupmonster said:


> Ahh so much stuff! I have:
> 
> 15th Anniversary Eyeliner set
> Ocho Loco Eyeliner set
> ...


  Oh wow, revisiting this post, I am proud of myself! In a year, I have only added a rollergirl palette, a single eyeshadow in YDK, and the Naked 3 palette. Woohoo, some self-control!


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally got my Vice 2 pallete!!!  it's all I have from UD, but it's a great one to start with :-D


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 9, 2013)

UD NYC Palette
  Primer Potion
  24/7 Glide on pencil
  Naked Palette
  Naked 2 palette


----------



## Socallmelovely (Dec 11, 2013)

I've recently acquired Vice 2, The Feminine Palette, The Fun Palette, and the Dangerous Palette also 

  LOVE LOVE LOVE them all!!!


----------



## Socallmelovely (Dec 11, 2013)

PS: I just love UD's purples!!!


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 25, 2014)

texasmommy said:


> UDPP (original in mini and regular sizes)
> 
> Naked Palette (one with the e/l duo)
> 
> ...


 *UD has become one of my fave brands over the years *

  Naked Skin Liquid Makeup (have a back-up, too)

  Naked Pressed Finishing Powder (and another back-up)

  Baked Bronzer

  Chill makeup setting spray

  4 primer potions (1 mini Anti-Aging, 1 mini Original, 1 full size Original, & 1 full size Eden)

  Shattered Face Case

  Naked Basics palette

  Naked palette

  Naked2 palette

  Naked3 palette

  Sin e/s

  Mushroom e/s

  Roach e/s

  24/7 e/l in Corrupt

  24/7 e/l in Zero

  24/7 lip pencil in Ozone

  Super-saturated lip color in Naked

  Super-saturated lip color in Lovechild

  a couple sharpeners, a few brushes that came with the palettes, the optical blurring brush, and 24/7 shadow pencil blending brush

  And I think that covers it


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 25, 2014)

I had a bunch of vintage UD back in the day but I tend to be weird about my makeup and toss even powder products after a few years. 

My current UD collection is: 

Naked 3
  Naked Basics
  Shadow singles in: Virgin,  Walk of Shame, Naked, Tease, Lace, Uncut, Mushroom
  4-pan make-your-own palette
  Double Ended eye pencils in Naked Basics, Naked 1, Naked 3
  24/7 lip liner in Ozone (x3)
  Concealer pencil in CIA (not quite the right color but the closest I've ever found)
  Primer potion in original (2 fullsize, 6 minis)
  Grindhouse sharpener (new style)

  I've recently struck out with Naked Skin (.5 is too dark) and Naked Flushed (too dark - I'm looking forward to the lighter one that's rumored to be coming out,)


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine is getting pretty big This is the eye stuff for starters   Naked Palette Vice 2  Naked 2 Naked basics Feminine Palette Dangerous Palette Greed Primer Original eye primer  Triple threat travel pencil set Naked 3 Some mascara Naked Beauty Balm Naked loose powder Naked liquid makeup  Naked  Illuminated Brighten and tighten face primer Electric palette   Lipglosses: Beso  Naked walk of Shame Lip junkie: Perversion Naked Midnight Cowboy    I haven't even started on the rest...I'll be editing this post More to come


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 6, 2014)

Naked Naked 2 Naked 2 el duo Vice Vice 2 2 of the new glitter el formula Gash es 2 of the moon dust shadows that gold one is everything Greed es primer Original es primer Anti aging primer Mushroom el The super glitter bomb highlighter Grindhouse i had a foundation but it busted D: Walk of shame lipgloss Bb cream  Foundation brush  And the pressed powder I really want the loose to though! And soon to be the electric palette! I want it Sooo bad


----------



## geeko (Mar 7, 2014)

I dun have a lot of their products. What i own from them are mostly their eye palettes in :

  1. Naked 
  2. Naked 3 
  3. Alice in wonderland palette
  4. Book of shadows (dunno which number, with the skyline of new york when u open it out)
  5. Black palette
  6. Vice 1 
  7. Vice 2
  8. Primer potion
  9. Summer of love palette

  that's about all that i have from them


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

I have quite a bit, I looove UD! 
  Eyeliners: Baked, Deviant, El Dorado, Lust, 1999, Perversion, Ransom, Rockstar, Whiskey, Zero
  Eye palettes: 15th Anniversary, BoS I, II, III, IV, and Alice in Wonderland, Vice, Deluxe, Naked1, Rollergirl
  Single eyeshadows: SWF, Freelove, Kiddie Pool, Hot Pants, Purple Haze, Chronic, Stripped, Lounge
  Lipglosses: Naked, Midnight Cowboy
  Lip pencil: Native
  Lipstick: Naked
  Eye primer: Greed


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 15, 2014)

Palettes: BoS NYC, Naked 1, Naked Basics, Naked 3, Vice 2
  Lip pencil: Naked, Venom, Jilted
  Lipstick: Naked, Venom, Jilted
  Primer: Original
  Liners: Zero, Perversion, others I can't remember the name of at present.
  Foundation: Naked Skin
Face Primer: Pore Perfecting.


----------

